# WE NEED THE DOCTOR!!! Robots are taking over Silicon Valley!



## VÃ¦r (Nov 21, 2014)

Not really....but I did come across this the other day:

http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...iew-stacy-stephens-autonomous-security-guard/

Apparently the Silicon Valley has just dispatched these strange little unarmed security robots to patrol the streets of Mountain View. This is the Ironside Project all over again. Let's just hope Skynet wasn't used for these.

Any thoughts on implementing robot security?


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 21, 2014)

Although it sounds like a great idea, I would hate to see security guards loose their jobs if the robot sales gained momentum


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 21, 2014)

I would vandalize the shit out of every single one I came across, regardless of the penalty.
And by vandalize, I mean duct tape stuff to them to trick them out like little daleks. C:

As for my opinion, ehh, sure, but it can't climb stairs (hehe) and you could just put a tarp over it or knock it over.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't get paid enough to be replaced by a robot!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 21, 2014)

It's only a matter of time C:


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 22, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> It's only a matter of time C:



I now can visulize a burggler tiping over one of these things ^^


----------



## SparkyWolf (Nov 22, 2014)

Personally, I'd be far more worried about a human Security guard than one of these things. they're so bizarre and funny looking it's hard to take them seriously.


----------

